# Range Report -PM9



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

Picked up my new PM9 this morning, went home and cleaned it, and took it to the range. 200 rounds white box Win. downrange. Had 2 FTE's and 3 FTF's. While cleaning it I racked the slide 200 times using a pair of leather gloves. Nice weapon and accurate according to my standards. Took a while to get used to the trigger pull. Last two groups were all inside the 6" circle at ten yards using semi-rapid fire. Very pleased. Now to find a good pocket holster and perhaps an IWB. My Nemesis seems just a little big for the PM but will work until I find something better. Next trip to the range will send some Spear Gold Dots out to see what they do. This will be the last addition to the collection for a while. A Springfield XD9 5", Walther PPS 9mm, Sig 2022 9mm, Taurus Model 85 .38sp, and the Kahr since last October. Time for a rest. Best to all and I enjoy the forum.


----------



## ericridebike (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice. Hope to get out to the range and shoot my new PM40 this week. Hopefully won't be any gremlins.


----------

